# Helle PVC-Teichfolie eines Schwimmteichs – wie sieht die nach 10-15 Jahren aus?



## Rhabanus (1. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, liebe Langzeit-Teichler,
ich benötige mal wieder etwas Input. Manchen Thread hier zu heller (maigrüner/anthraziter) PVC- Folie habe ich schon gelesen. So richtig werde ich nicht fündig, wie sich die Folie, auf lange Zeit betrachtet, verhält.
*Was wir wollen:*

reiner Schwimmteich / (Schwimmbereich: Folie (faltenfrei eingeschweißt) sichtbar) mit Flachwasserbereichen (Folie unsichtbar, mit Kies als Substrat), in denen Pflanzen wachsen.
Ein helles, freundliches Erscheinungsbild der Wasserfläche
Geringen Pflegeaufwand (keine Chemie/Chlor/etc.  /  keine Hochdruck-Reinigungsaktionen der Folie in jedem Frühjahr) / mechanisches Reinigen der Folienfläche alle paar Wochen per Besen ist OK
Vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere meinen Planungsthread.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/180m%C2%B2-schwimmteichprojekt-naturagart-konzept-luftheber-grobfilter.44993/page-13
Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken, den Teichinhalt, pi x Daumen 100m³ 1 mal die Stunde umwälzen zu können. Mein momentan favorisierter Anbieter versprach mir eine „Klarwassergarantie“. 90% des Mulms wird wohl auch ohne irgend ein Zutun von mir im Grobfilter landen. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich natürlich keine Heinzelmännchen, die jeden Tag für 8h meine Folienoberfläche innerhalb des Teichs putzen….
*Meine Bedenken:*

Die helle Folie lässt den Biofilm bzw. angewachsenen Algenflaum deutlich sichtbar werden. Die Folie sieht nach vielen Jahren einfach „unappetitlich“ aus.
Ich liebäugle mit einer HDPE-Auskleidung des Teichs, wie sie in der Koiszene üblich ist. Da habe ich – neben der Biofilm-Unsichtbarkeit - auch gleich den Vorteil, dass ich den oberen Teichabschluss ziemlich elegant mit einem dickeren PE-Stück realisieren kann (keine klobigen Uferwälle, keine Kapillarssperre notwendig).  Leider gibt es das PE momentan nur in schwarz. Auch wenn es sehr elegant aussieht, bleibt es „ein schwarzes Loch“ und geht dadurch nicht durch den Familienrat durch.
Wer von euch hat Langzeit-Erfahrungen mit heller Folie – unser Favorit ist maigrün bzw. grau/anthrazit ? Wie sieht sowas mit vertretbarem Reinigungsaufwand nach 10, 15 Jahren aus?
Zacky, deinen maigrünen Schwimmteich kenne ich. Der müsste jetzt 6 Jahre alt sein, oder? Das sah sehr gut aus, wenn die Folie so bleibt wie bei dir, wäre es für uns völlig OK.
_Generell bin ich an ehrlichen Antworten interessiert. Daher gerne auch per P/N.  Ich geh mal von mir aus: Ich würde vermutlich für etwas, wo ich vor vielen Jahren viel Geld bezahlt habe, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit sagen, dass diese Entscheidung Mist war. Aber bitte versteht mich, ich bin in der Planung und möchte natürlich die Klippen umschiffen, in die mancher vor mir reingesegelt ist…._

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Okt. 2015)

Es gibt PE auch in blau.....Siehe hier die Innenhälterung...Preis??? keine Ahnung...

http://www.koi-landau.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=631

Und da kannst Du auf dem hellen blauen PE Ablagerungen auf den letzten Bildern sehen, wo di Fische schon drin sind.
Was das für Ablagerungen sind- keine Ahnung- sieht nur so aus.
Und dann geht sie Schrubberei los.
Bei HDPE in schwarz soll der qm ja ca. 25€ kosten. dürfte aber auch immer vom Aufwand abhängen....

Ich würde keine helle Folie einbauen..Du und Deine Frau seid Leutchen mit hohen Ansprüchen- glaube ich jedenfalls- und Krümelchen und Mulm am Boden würden Euch optisch sofort stören....

Ich glaube, ihr habt immernoch zuviel "Poolwasseranspruch" bei Eurer Teichplanung.
Ihr müsst den Schwimmteich als einen naturähnlichen Badesee ansehen, dann ist auch vieles entspannter.

Viele Koiteich bekomme wegen der Nährstoffe im Wasser einen Algenrasen auf der Folie- oder zumindest einen Biofilm.
Biofilm ist auch bei Schwimmteichen ohne Fisch vorhanden......und kann immer individuell aussehen...
Kein Teich ist gleich.


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Okt. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr habt immernoch zuviel "Poolwasseranspruch" bei Eurer Teichplanung


   kann sein, aber den würde ich mit der blauen Folie ja noch sehr verstärken. Nee, *blau *soll es wirklich nicht sein, weil es eben kein Chlor-Pool sein soll....



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du und Deine Frau seid Leutchen mit hohen Ansprüchen- glaube ich jedenfalls- und Krümelchen und Mulm am Boden würden Euch optisch sofort stören


   Zacky´s Teich hatte auch Krümelchen und Mulmsegmentchen am Boden (hoffe, ich komme dir nicht zu nahe, Zacky) aber das ist wirklich OK. Meine pingelige Frau* meinte, dass dieser "Sauberkeitslevel" wirklich komplett ausreichend sei.....

* ... hoffentlich gibt´s heute abend keine Haue!


----------



## center (1. Okt. 2015)

Für mein Pool hab ich ein Poolroboter, der macht bestimmt auch ein Schwimmteich sauber.
Einfach reinschmeißen, 3 h später wieder rausholen, fertig.


----------



## Zacky (1. Okt. 2015)

Das stimmt, mein Teich hat auch Krümelchen und Mulm am Grund liegen. Da mache ich auch kein Geheimnis draus, denn das ist nun einmal alles Bestandteil eines natur-ähnlichen Badepools. Diese Schmutzablagerungen würden ja theoretisch bei Bodenabläufen nochmal deutlich minimiert, was bei uns halt aktuell nicht der Fall ist. (siehe 3.Umbau )

Auf der Folie bildet sich in 10-15 Jahren ein dichter dunkelgrüner Algenrasen, der nur bedingt zu entfernen geht. Wobei sich dieser Algenrasen schon nach 5-6 Monaten auf der Folie zeigen wird.

Was jedoch den Algenflim/Biofilm auf der Folie betrifft, ist es schon erwähnenswert und auch daraus sollte man kein Geheimnis machen, dass *natürlich* auch so ein Naturpool zusätzlich manuell (gepflegt) gereinigt werden sollte, wenn man sich diese Optik dauerhaft beibehalten möchte. Wer das Eine will, muss halt das Andere mögen oder noch andere Wege mit Ozon gehen. (wobei ich pers. von Ozon nichts halte!)

Durch den technischen Aufbau des Teiches z.Bsp. mit Bodenabläufen, feinen Vorfiltern und kleiner zusätzlicher Biostufe, wird dies natürlich ungemein vereinfacht. Man muss lediglich die Wände und Böden schrubben *~ das bleibt nicht aus! ~* und der Schmutz geht ratz-fatz durch den Filter und wird entsorgt.  Man bedenke auch, dass der Algenflaum auf der Folie der größte biologische Flächenfilter in einem Teich ist und wenn dieser regelmäßig entfernt wird, bedarf es einer Alternative, wie z.Bsp. Kunststoffmedien. Jetzt werden vielleicht wieder eingefleischte Schwimmteichbesitzer sagen - Blödsinn! - aber die haben vermutlich auch nicht den Anspruch einer entsprechenden Optik an die Folie. Hier sollte man sehr wohl unterscheiden, denn wenn mir der Biofilm auf der Folie kein Dorn im Auge ist, kann ich diesen auch bedenkenlos auf schwarzer, grauer oder grüner Folie wachsen lassen. Ist sicherlich auch wichtig, da eben dies der einzige & ein natürlich gewachsener Filter ist.


----------



## troll20 (1. Okt. 2015)

Nur mal so als Gedanken Gang  nebenbei :
Wie wäre  es für euch einen Pool zu bauen und rund um kleine Pflanzteiche zu plazieren . Auch mit einem kleinen Teichgraben um den Pool schön bepflanzt,  ich glaube damit seit ihr insgesamt besser beraten  und vor allem näher an eurem Ziel. 
Aber das was ihr erwartet kommt schon der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau sehr nahe. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Man muss lediglich die Wände und Böden schrubben


 das klingt wie eine der Botschaften aus dem Naturagart-Prospekten .... 
Irgendwie habe ich im Hinterkopf, dass dieser Algenrasen - wenn er sich denn einmal etabliert hat - kaum zu entfernen ist. Was steckst du denn für Pflege da rein, Zacky?
"xy mal pro Monat / xy Minuten pro 10 m²"

Apropos eierlegende Wollmilchsau: Das Beispiel gefällt mir sehr gut, René.
Du kennst meine letzten Skizzen im Planungsthread? Da habe ich das ja quasi so schon gezeichnet. Dieser Pool in der Mitte soll sich aber harmonisch in die umgebenden Pflanz-/Ufergräben einfügen. D.h. blaue Poollandschaft in der Mitte und Bio-Pflanzgräben drumherum finde ich ist Stilbruch.

Ich denke, so ne graue Folie würde das ganz gut machen.....


----------



## Zacky (1. Okt. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Was steckst du denn für Pflege da rein, Zacky?
> "xy mal pro Monat / xy Minuten pro 10 m²"




Ich gar nichts, dafür meine Frau... ~ 1,35 x pro Monat / 27 Minuten pro 10 m² ~ 

Neee, mal im Ernst...je nach "Verschmutzung" der Fläche gehen wir mit einem Kunststoffschrubber einmal ringsum an den Teichwänden entlang und schrubben/kratzen/streifen den Algenfilm ab. Das setzt sich dann nach 4-5 Stunden am Boden ab und dann wird das Zeug mit einem Teichsauger abgesaugt. Es kommt auch vor, dass wir mal einen Monat lang gar nix machen und dann wieder mehr Zeit haben und das Ganze etwas intensiver auch 2 x Monat machen. Während der Badesaison eher 1 x mehr und in den kühleren Herbstmonaten nur alle 6-8 Wochen oder so.

Einen fest fixierten Fahrplan haben wir dafür nicht!


----------



## Kurt (2. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Michael,

freut mich, dass wieder einmal jemand auf meine ‚alten‘ Berichte aufmerksam wurde.

Antwort auf deine Fragen:
teich-garten.at ist vor allem stehengeblieben, weil seither jedes Jahr ‚fast‘ gleich wie die Jahre zuvor abgelaufen sind. Mit dem immer wiederkehrenden Jahresablauf zwischen ‚Genuss-pur‘  in den warmen Jahreszeiten und den doch aufwändigen Arbeiten im Frühjahr und Herbst. 
Aber alles in Allem: schön ist er immer - wir lieben unseren Teich  

Die Folie: SUCOFLEX-CT 1.5 mm – lehmgrau, sehr reißfest und UV-beständig weist eine leichte Oberflächenstruktur auf .  Auf  den angehängten Fotos ist der Zustand nach 12 Jahren erkennbar.  Die Bereiche bis ca. 30 cm Tiefe weisen verstärkte Braunfärbung durch div. Algen auf, tiefer liegende Stellen nur punktuell. Dies sollte durch Einsatz von ‚AKTIVSAUERSTOFF‘ ohne Probleme zu beheben sein, was ich aber nie gemacht habe.
Meine Ansicht über Folien:  jeder sichtbare cm ist ein Baufehler!!!!  Sobald Beruf und auch private Projekte das zulassen, werde ich da einen Umbau vornehmen – d.h.  Schwimmbereich neu gestalten und dann die Folie ‚vermauern‘  - evtl. mit Sandsteinoptik (Grau macht ein super teichgrünes Wasser .

Ansonsten halte ich es eher mit LIMA – weniger Umwälzung ist mehr!!!!

SGvB Kurt


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Okt. 2015)

Du hast einen Schwimmteich (ohne Fischbesatz)?
      Du hast ihn vor dem Jahr 2010 (vielleicht auch schon vor 2004) gebaut?
 Du wähltest damals PVC-Folie in den Farbtönen hellgrau, dunkelgrau, maigrün, ... ? (irgendetwas ausser schwarz und olivgrün)
   Du reinigst die Folie regelmäßig mit Besen, Schrubber, ... - jedenfalls ohne Wasserablass und Chemiereiniger?

*3 oder 4 mal "ja"?* Dann wäre ich an deinem Feedback und vielleicht einem aktuellen Fotöchen sehr interessiert!!


LG Michael
(_Dank an alle fünf, die oben schon geantwortet haben!)_


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Jan. 2016)

Ich  versuche es einfach jetzt in der Winterpause nochmal. Viele gute Antworten sind schon oben gemacht worden, aber ein richtiges Bild, was es schlussendlich werden wird, wenn wir das Projekt starten, habe ich noch nicht vor meinen AUgen. 

Was optisch sehr nah an meine Vorstellungen rankommt, ist Rolands/trampelkrauts Teich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ku-mit-vielleicht-späterem-fischbesatz.45431/
Blaue Sohle und sandfarbene Seiten (~Sandloch inkl. Karibikflair) Nur habe ich mich vom NG Bausystem mehr oder weniger verabschiedet. ALso PVC-Folie + Vermörtelung solls dann doch nicht sein.

Nun bin ich über die Koi-Szene auch mit HDPE Teichen in Berührung gekommen. z.B:
* defekter Link entfernt *
Kopfmäßig nicke ich das ab (langlebig, stabil, "Stand-der-Technik",...) nur stört mir - und noch vielmehr meiner holden Frau - die schwarze Farbe des Membranmaterials. Wir haben Angst, ein "schwarzes Loch" hingebaut zu bekommen. Koi-Freaks sind bestimmt happy, bildet doch der schwarze Hintergrund einen idealen Kontrast zu ihren kolorierten Flossern.....

Wir wollen dagegen einen Schwimmteich, kein Fisch, planschende Kinder, und wenn keiner badet, das Ambiente eines klaren, freundlich-hellen Teiches. So natürlich wie irgend möglich.

Damit scheiden auch die RAL-blauen PE-Platten aus, wie sie oben vorgeschlagen worden.

Vielleicht sollte ich über diesen Vorschlag noch etwas mehr nachdenken:


troll20 schrieb:


> ...einen Pool zu bauen und rund um kleine Pflanzteiche zu plazieren .... A



Wer also noch eine Idee hat (oder selbst diesen _hellen, freundlichen Teich_) - ich freue mich über Feedback.

Winterliche Planungsgrüße
Michael


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2016)

Wie ist es denn wenn du Folie z.B. unten Blau und an den Seiten hell über das HDPE legst?
Frag doch mal Frank (Lifra)

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wer also noch eine Idee hat (oder selbst diesen _hellen, freundlichen Teich_) - ich freue mich über Feedback.


Ich konnte bei einigen beobachten, dass der Schwimmteich viel genutzt wurde wo die Kinder noch kleiner waren. Später hat es dann nachgelassen und manche sind dann doch auf den Fisch gekommen. Könnte man auch bedenken. Sag niemals nie.


----------



## thias (21. Jan. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> ... So natürlich wie irgend möglich...


Hallo Michael,
so natürlich wie möglich ist gut. Also mal in der Natur nachschauen 
Folie sieht man da nie ... klares Wasser schon. Kein oder wenig Mulm gibt es nur in Gebirgsflüssen oder im Salzwasser. Aber die Karibik nachzubauen ist nicht ganz einfach 
Bei den Seen bei uns oder auch in Skandinavien wird man nie einen natürlichen glasklaren sauberen Sandstrand oder gar geputzte Kiesel auf dem Grund finden. Eine Mulmschicht ist ganz normal. Also würde ich die Untergrundfarbe der Mulmschicht anpassen. Bei einem hellen Untergrund wird es immer schmutzig wirken oder man muss wöchentlich reinigen. Das würde ich aber nie machen wollen.
Warum seid ihr vom Mörtel abgekommen? Damit lässt sich die Natur sehr gut nachgestalten. Folienfalten lassen sich kaschieren, Pflanzbereiche lassen sich mit Steinen gut gestalten, die dann auch nicht mehr verrutschen, Substratbereiche lassen sich eingrenzen... Man kann das Ganze dann auch etwas sandig/lehmig einfärben und wie in der Natur üblich nicht gleichmäßig gestalten. Eine Folie kann und wird nie natürlich wirken und alles was man drauf tut rutscht irgendwann weg. Der Unterschied von Mörtel zur Natur ist lediglich, dass der Sand durch Zement gebunden ist und dadurch steilere Wände realisiert werden können.
Oder ihr wollt einen Pool. Der ist aber nun mal mit viel Aufwand verbunden, weil er sonst immer schmuddelig wirkt (Mulm in einem Pool geht nicht).
Diese Entscheidung werdet ihr erst mal treffen müssen.


----------



## Rhabanus (21. Jan. 2016)

@Geisy  werd ich machen, Geisy. Klingt jetzt schon mal nach doppelten Kosten...
Sag niemals nie - mache ich auch nicht. Ich denk, die nächsten ~15 Jahre "sehr wahrscheinlich nicht" @Teich4You 
@thias: das Beispiel mit der Karibik hinkt, ja ich weiss. wir haben selber Kiesgruben in der näheren Umgebung. Wasser ist dort im Juli grün. Aber zu den kälteren Jahreszeiten kann man immer den sandfarbenen Untergrund sehen, es ist kein schwarzes Loch.
Apropos Mulm: den werden wir sehr wahrscheinlich nur sehr wenig haben. Siehe dazu meinen Planungsthread. (> Technikeinsatz, EBF...)
Von PVC & Panzerung weg: Weichmacher sind irgendwann aus PVC raus, potentielle Fehlersuche bei einem Leck sehr schwierig, und jetzt erhöhten Aufwand (Material & Zeit) bei der Erstellung.


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael, ich kann mir ja viel vorstellen, aber bei einem Schwimmteich nur wenig Mulm zu haben, dass kann ich mir sehr schwer vorstellen. So wie Thias schreibt, so natürlich wie möglich und ich füge da noch an, so robust wie möglich, finde ich besser. Ich sehe das so vor meinem geistigen Auge, beim grossen Kindergeburtstag, wenn Heerscharen herumtoben...... da klebe ich lieber ein Pflaster auf ein durch Mörteloberfläche aufgeschundenes Knie als evtl. eine Folie. 
Bevor wir mit unserem Teichbau begonnen haben, haben wir auch den einen oder anderen Teich angesehen. Alles was sehr ordentlich und schön ist, muss auch so schön erhalten werden, wenn dann doch auf der hellen Oberfläche Mulm oder was auch immer ist, dann sieht das sehr schnell unschön aus, siehe Thias: schmudelig.
Ich finde, einen gute Konstruktion zeichnet sich auch durch Fehlertoleranz aus, d.h. es sieht auch dann noch gut aus, wenn nicht alles perfekt funktioniert.
Ich würd mir auch nicht so viel den Kopf zerbrechen über Haltbarkeit, ich hab hier im Forum nur 2 Threads über Teichlecks gefunden, entweder es passiert so selten oder man schreibt dann nicht wenns passiert. Wenn eine PVC-Folie so schlecht wäre, dann gäbs nicht so viele damit ausgeführte Teiche.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Jan. 2016)

Schwimmteich ganz ohne Mulm absaugen funktioniert nicht,  auch nicht mit der besten Technik!

Es gibt immer irgendwelche Ecken wo der Schmodder liegenbleibt, das ist bei einem Pool aber nicht viel anders.

@Rhabanus, zu deiner Frage in meinem Fred, momentan stecken die Stützen noch fest im Eis,ob sie sich bewähren kann ich erst bei Tauwetter beurteilen. Werde dann aber berichten.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Jan. 2016)

Wenn man die Teichform strömingsgünstig gestaltet und die entsprechende Technik einsetzt, dann ist Mulm am Boden erledigt und weg.

Rhabanus hat einen Vorzeigetechnikteich in seiner Nachbarschaft......und ist schon auf dem richtigen Weg mit Schwerkraftfilteranlage EBF und LH.

PE Folie ist sehr robust. Die bekommt keine Kinderbande und auch keine Hundepfote kaputt.

Vermörteln ist fin.und arbeitsaufwendig.

Und wer eventuell etwas an Saugverrohrung und Technik ändern will, der ist festbetoniert....
Siehe Naturagart mit ihrer Technik......eine Änderung auf stromsparende und effektive Schwerkraftfilterung nicht mehr möglich.

Ich pers. kann oder will ja meine Saugrohrfehler auch nicht mehr ändern....wegen Betonierung oben drüber. .
Ausserdem hat die Betonschicht noch den Nachteil mit erhöhtem ph und Kalkgehalt im Wasser und dass insbes. bei Folie mit Faltenverlegung es immer Zwischenräume  zwischen Beton und Folie gibt wo sich eben stehendes Gammelwasser sammelt...

Vorteil von Beton ist die Optik und dass man Trittflächen rutschfest gestalten kann.
Senkrechte oder Schrägen kann man hautfreundlich mit Glätkelle abziehen.
Besser als Schmirgelrauh..

Den letzten Anstrich macht der Biofilm.....


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rhabanus hat einen Vorzeigetechnikteich in seiner Nachbarschaft.......und ist schon auf dem richtigen Weg mit Schwerkraftfilteranlage EBF und LH.



Wer Vorzeigetechnik braucht  ......
Mein Nachbar hat einen Audi RS6 und ich einen normalen, wir kommen beide bis zum einkaufen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## thias (21. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn man die Teichform strömingsgünstig gestaltet und die entsprechende Technik einsetzt, dann ist Mulm am Boden erledigt und weg.
> ..


Das fällt mir sehr schwer zu glauben. Entweder ist es ein Strömungskanal, der das komplette Teichvolumen innerhalb eine halben Stunde umwälzt (bevor sich der Mulm absetzt)oder jeden Tag gehen 10 Leute baden. Dann ist der Mulm auch weg.
Das mit dem ph Wert und Kalkgehalt kann ich nicht so bestätigen. Wenn in den Teich nur Regenwasser (welches meist auch noch sauer ist) nachläuft, ist wie bei mir überhaupt kein Kalk mehr nachweisbar... und ich hab extra Kalksplitt im Kiesfilter, weil Kalk dem Teich auch gut tut.
In einem naturnahen Teich sollte man überhaupt keine Rohre sehen können (das ist der Fluch von klarem Wasser), deshalb sind sie ja unter dem Beton. Wenn man neue Rohre verlegen möchte, kann man es ja trotzdem noch sichtbar oben drauf machen oder auch wieder einmauern. Ich werden vielleicht auch noch meine 50er Schieber auswechseln und dazu muss ich etwas aufhacken...
Trotzdem würde ich einen dritten Teich auch wieder vermörteln . Die 10 Jahre mit guten Erfahrungen vom ersten Teich bestätigen das...




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Den letzten Anstrich macht der Biofilm.....


 , der ist gut


----------



## Geisy (22. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thias

Früher hatten die Leute weniger Geld fürs Hobby und haben es trotzdem geschafft mit Mehrkammerfiltern etc. ihr Wasser klar zu bekommen.
Heute ist dies egal, besser die Pumpe noch eine Nummer größer und den Filter noch feiner.
Wir sollten vielleicht mal diesen Wettbewerb umdrehen und uns fragen wer schafft es mit dem günstigsten Highendfilter und der niedrigsten Umwälzrate gutes Wasser zu bekommen.
Was früher die Bürste geschafft hat macht heute der Highendfilter, aber natürlich viel viel viel besser.
Aber auch die Technik ist nicht Wartungsfrei.

Gruß
Norbert, der deinen Teich schön findet


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich pers. kann oder will ja meine Saugrohrfehler auch nicht mehr ändern....wegen Betonierung oben drüber. .
> Ausserdem hat die Betonschicht noch den Nachteil mit erhöhtem ph und Kalkgehalt im Wasser und dass insbes. bei Folie mit Faltenverlegung es immer Zwischenräume  zwischen Beton und Folie gibt wo sich eben stehendes Gammelwasser sammelt...



Ich frag  mich manchmal was Du für einen schrecklichen Teich hast, ich hab manchmal fast das Gefühl, Du bist unglücklich? Wo hast Du den Gammelwasser unter Deinen Falten? Hast Du das alles wieder aufgeklopft und nachgesehen? Wir haben ca. 440.000 Liter Wasser im Teich, angenommen wir haben 100 Liter Gammelwasser - 100 Masskrüger ist schon viel - in den Falten, dann sind das 0,0227%. Ich glaub fast, das bisschen Gammelwasser ist gut für die Haut.

Ich meine, da gibts einen grossen und grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen den Anforderungen an einen Teich:
_*Die Naturliebhaber:*_
zu denen ich mich zähle, die mit möglichst geringem technischen Aufwand einen möglichst naturnahen Teich haben wollen. Und ich bin viel herumgelaufen an Waldbächen und Steinen und hab festgestellt, es ist schon wirklich schwer, die Natur nachzubauen. Heute haben wir einen fast ganzjährige klaren Teich, und ab und zu mal trüb, ist wie im echten Leben.
_*Die TechNiks:*_
Die wollen einen Teich bauen der alles von selbst macht wie ein hochautomatisiertes Schwimmbecken. Bei uns am Dorf ist so einer, hat alles eingebaut was teuer ist. Und dann fällt ein Blatt vom Nachbarsbaum. Dann stellt er sein Pils weg und läuft los, holt einen Kescher und fängt das Blatt. Grad noch erwischt, bevors untergegangen ist...... das Böse aber auch.

Meistens trinken wir das Pils bei uns, da ist er entspannt und hat niedrigen Blutdruck und bei uns dürfen die Blätter rumwuseln, freilaufend.

Und ich? Wenn ich ein bisschen Zeit hab, bastel ich am Ufer rum und versuch die Natur nachzubauen, da ist immer Beschäftigung.

Und mal ehrlich Forum, ists beim Teichbauen nicht auch so wie beim Hausbauen? Wird am Ende alles etwas teurer wie gedacht. Da ist doch ein guter Ansatz dass man den Teich mit dem baut was man selber im Griff hat. Und Folie plus Mörtel drauf, dass kann doch jeder. Der Rest sind Steine und Pflanzen und Sand. Ein bisschen Technik mit Pumpen und Skimmer. Ja, fast vergessen, das gemeinsame Bauen, die Folienziehparty war die schönste.......

Schönen Tag, muss was arbeiten


----------



## mitch (22. Jan. 2016)

... ja, aus weniger mehr machen, das ist die eigentliche Teichkunst, Ressourcen verbraten ist keine


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Jan. 2016)

Hi zusammen, danke für die ganzen Meinungen. Die passen ja fast besser in meinen Planungsthread.

Möchte trotzdem noch einen Punkt aufgreifen.....



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Alles was sehr ordentlich und schön ist, muss auch so schön erhalten werden, wenn dann doch auf der hellen Oberfläche Mulm oder was auch immer ist, dann sieht das sehr schnell unschön aus, siehe Thias: schmudelig.



Lima, wenn ich deine Doku richtig im Kopf habe, hast du doch auch vermörtelt (=helle Teichwandfarbe). Du hattest einen relativ großen Teich und einige NG Zielsaugttechnik-features, um Sediment zu entfernen?!

bekommst du den Mulm komplett weg?
wenn nicht, wie wirkt sich das optisch aus / ist es vom Ufer aus sichtbar?
hast du Biofilm, der sich an der rauen Vermörtelung verklammert?
Und damit bin ich mit einem Bogen wieder am Ursprungsort dieses Threads.
Wie sieht helle Folie (oder auch Panzerung) nach einiger Zeit aus?
Wie kann man einen hellen, freundlichen Teich haben, ohne dass es "schmuddelig" aussieht?


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Jan. 2016)

Mir fiel noch ein, dass ich einige Samplestücke von HDPE ¿ (Ironie) eines Teichbauers aus der Region bekommen hatte.
Siehe Foto. Ich spinne jetzt mal rum: hellgraues PE an den Seiten (heller Teich, neutrale Farbe) und hellblaues PE am Teichgrund (leicht hellblaue Färbung des Wassers, ähnlich trampelkrauts/Salamanders Teich = "Karibikflair" (im Land Brandenburg)).


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

Aber du bist doch schon bei Rico / Zacky gewesen, oder verwechsel ich da jetzt etwas?


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Jan. 2016)

Guten  morgen Rhabanus, kurz gesagt, klinisch sauber ist unser Teich nie und das kann ich mir auch bei keinem anderen Teich vorstellen. Auch dann nicht, wenn man richtig mit Pumpenpower rann geht. Kurz 15 Jahre zurückgedacht, da waren meine 3 Mädels noch sehr klein, wir hatten das Haus noch nicht und auch keinen Teich, viele Tage im Schwimmbad verbracht, wenn ich an das zurückdenke, was man am Grund mit der Taucherbrille alles sehen konnte - und da waren echte Pumpen installiert.

Zum Teich zurück, egal welche Fläche, erscheint es mir ohne technisch/mechanischen Einsatz unmöglich, nur durch Strömung den Mulm dauerhaft von überall und allen Ecken zu einer Saugstelle zu schaffen. Das ist auch bei uns so und wir haben eine 11 Meter lange Saugrinne längs im Teich. Auch die Flächen selbst vermoosen etwas, an manchen Stellen stärker, an manchen weniger oder gar nicht. Bei uns liegt unter der Terrasse ein alter Besen, den nehme ich manchmal raus und mache zur allgemeinen Erheiterung Aquagymnastik, d.h. ich wirble das was liegen bleibt mal ein bisschen auf, das reicht dann schon, aber, um das mal *deutlich *klarzustellen, richtig sauber ist das nie! Hat allerdings auch noch nie wirklich gestört.
Letztes Jahr haben wir einen neuen Schlammsauger zum Testen bekommen und den ganzen Teich sozusagen einmal abgesaugt. Wie das bei uns so ist, also mit Grillen, Zaubertrank und am Feuersitzen, wars ein 3/4 Tag bei fast 500 m² Wasserfläche - Freunde sollen nicht nur zum Grillen kommen sonder dabei auch mal was arbeiten.
Wenn man nach NG baut, mit verputzer Fläche, dann machen sich vermutlich alle mangels Erfahrung richtig viel Kopfzerbrechen über die Farbe des Putzes, dass auch alles schön ist, usw. Das sind nur alles Themen, die danach vollkommen unwichtig sind, weiter oben hat der Thorsten geschrieben, den letzten Anstrich macht der Biofilm, und da muss ich Ihm mal wirklich recht geben. Das einzige, was beim Verputzen gefragt ist, ist so eine Mischung aus glatter Oberfläche damit´s Barfuss nicht wehtut und rauer Oberfläche damit man nicht ausrutscht.

Ich will auch mal etwas theoretischer werden, auch wenn das schon ein paar Jährchen her ist........
Betrachte mal eine Saugstelle im Teich und nimm an, da werden 30.000 Liter Wasser pro Stunde abgesaugt, das ist übrigens unsere maximal Pumpenleistung ohne Bachlauf.
Gehen wir davon aus, dass dieses Volumen durch 2 x DN 100 durch muss, d.h. an der Saugstelle ist in etwa eine Wassergeschwindigkeit von 0,53 m/sec oder zum besseren Vorstellen 1,908 km/h , also nicht besonders schnell.
Druck ist eine skalare Grösse, d.h. verteilt sich in alle Richtungen gleich, im Gegensatz zu einer Kraft, die ist gerichtet, ein Vektor, z.B. ein Schlag auf die Schulter.....
Dann gibts da noch einen Satz von Bernoulli, der hat mal aufgestellt, Fläche x Geschwindigkeit = constant, das heisst praktisch bei einem vorhandenen Volumenstrom, kleine Fläche = grosse Geschwindigkeit und grosse Fläche = kleine Geschwindigkeit, es wird ja nicht mitten drinn plötzlich mehr Wasser.
Um auf unser obiges Beispiel wieder zu kommen, die 30.000 Liter haben also an der Saugstelle 2x DN 100 eine Geschwindigkeit von 0,53 m/s und jetzt betrachte das ganze mal in 2 Meter Abstand, da muss ja die gleiche Wassermenge durch. Die Fläche ermitteln wir zur Vereinfachung als Kugeloberfläche und in unserem Fall nur die halbe Fläche weil ja der Kugelmittelpunkt die Saugstelle ist. Die Kugelfläche bei 2 Meter Radius ist 50,265/2, also ca. 25,133 m², d.h. bei 30.000 Liter Volumenstrom haben wir 0,0003 m/sec oder wieder zum besseren Verständniss 0,0012 km/h.
Du siehst also, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist so gering, dass Du damit nicht mal einen Grashalm erregen kannst. Jetzt kannst Du natürlich noch alle möglichen konstruktive Massnahmen ergreifen wie z.B. der Wasserentritt erfolgt über Düsen die möglichst in Bodennähe eine Strömung erzeugen um sozusagen Mulm zu bewegen und die Absaugdüsen sind an der optimalen Stelle, usw.
Ich bin kein langweiler als Konstrukteur, aber sowas für einen Teich in den Griff zu bekommen, da müsste man ein 3D-Modell machen, dann die Oberflächenrauhheiten definieren und dann richtig viel Rechnerleistung reinstecken um mal eine Strömungsoptinmierung zu machen....... und bring Deinen Kids bei, dass ja kein Spielzeug reingeworfen wird, das bringt die Strömung durcheinander.......... also das war mal etwas Theorie.

Zusammengefasst:
- ja, man sieht Mulm
- ja, auch Biofilm, __ Moos, was auch immer wächst
- ja, man muss auch mal sauber machen
- wenn der Teich klar ist, was meistens ist, sieht man alles
- es stört nicht, weils natürlich ist

Mein Rat
- fehlertolerantes System bauen

Gruss, Lima


----------



## thias (25. Jan. 2016)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> - ja, man sieht Mulm
> - ja, auch Biofilm, __ Moos, was auch immer wächst
> - ja, man muss auch mal sauber machen
> ...



jep 

oder eben der Natur abgucken. Tja, welche RAL-Farbe hat Mulm? Lehm-Sand-kiesähnlich-gräulich-beige-braun-grünlich... jedenfalls nicht gleichmäßig. Aber ich denke das ist der Punkt: Glatte gleichmäßige ebene Flächen, egal welche Farbe werden immer verschmutzt aussehen. Natürlich ist das unregelmäßige strukturierte...


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Jan. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Langzeit-Teichler,
> Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken, den Teichinhalt, pi x Daumen 100m³ 1 mal die Stunde umwälzen zu können. Mein momentan favorisierter Anbieter versprach mir eine „Klarwassergarantie“. 90% des Mulms wird wohl auch ohne irgend ein Zutun von mir im Grobfilter landen.
> Michael



Hallo Michael, als kleiner Nachtrag:
*Pumpe:*
hast Du schon mal eine Pumpe gesehen, die 100 m³ pro Stunde umwälzt? Lass Dir sowas mal zeigen.........
Luftheber wurden hier schon oft disskutiert hab aber den Eindruck als wie wenn Du nicht selber sowas bauen möchtest.
Also z.B. 4x  ECO-TEC2 Plus 25000 verbraucht 190 Watt/Stück und kostet ca. 670 Euro/Stück
50% Einschaltdauer übers Jahr geschätzt hast Du also einen Stromverbrauch von 3.328 KWh mal 20 Cent mal 10 Jahre ist ca. 6.657 Euro Stromverbrauch
*Mengendefinition:*
die Aussage 90% wird ohne zutun weggemacht ist gut, man müsste aber Fragen: was ist 100%? Wenn die restlichen 10% noch 1 m³ pro Tag Schlamm ist, dann bist Du da nicht glücklich. Anders gesagt, wennst was bestelltst ist eine messbare Festlegung der Lieferleistung recht hilfreich.

Wenn Du das heute abend Deiner Frau erzählst könnte es einen scharfen, zielgerichteten Blick geben - läuft unter Vektor 

Gruss


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Jan. 2016)

Rhabanus und ich haben eben eine Filteranlage.mit EBF und zwei LH ansehen können.
100m3/h bei 230W.

Ob man diese Umwälzraten an einem 100m3 z. B. Schwimmteich benötigt, sei dahingestellt.

Grundsätzlich zeigt es aber auf, dass es technisch einfach möglich ist mit ca...2...3 Watt je m3 Fördervolumen zu filtern.
Allerdings in Schwerkraft.....nix in die Höhe pumpen.

Mein Teich ist übrigens nicht schrecklich.
Trotzdem erwähne ich gerne meine Fehlerchen in der Saugverrohrung....
Um anderen ähnlichen Quatsch zu ersparen....
Trotzdem funktioniert es bei mir sehr gut.
Bei Laubblättchen bleibe ich völlig entspannt und sehe zu, wie Laub vom Skimmer weggesaugt wird und im Filter landet.
Null Problemo, bei Schwerkraftanlage mit Pumpen oder LH hinter dem Filter...

Zur Vermörtelung hatte ich nur allgemeine Vor und Nachteile aufgezählt.

Auch wenn uns mit Schwimmteichen Zonen mit 100l totem Wasser nicht stören- in Koiteichen kann soetwas zur Brutstätte werden...

Mit der Saugkraft ringsherum um die BA gebe ich Dir Recht...
Viel mehr als.ein Meter ringsherum wird nichts groß weggesaugt.

Der.Trick dabei dürfte sein den Teich über die Rückläufe in eine Kreisbewegung zu versetzen.
Dadurch wird der Dreck etwas mehr in der Mitte konzentriert, wo man auch die BA anordnen kann.
Vortexeffekt.
Selbst eine grosse Badewanne mit 500l kann man.mit einem Zeigefinger zum drehen bringen...und schaut mal, wo die Krümel sich sammeln.
Das funktioniert sehr gut.

Eine Messner Eco x plus 20000 habe ich  ausgebaut und verkauft.....eine eco x plus 2 15000 habe ich nur noch als Variation und für Testzwecke eingebaut.
Den Rest macht dann ein LH KG 200.

Letztendlich wäre für mich eine hellblaue Teichauskleidung nichts....lieber naturnahe sandfarben beim Vermörteln.
Mulm fege ich manchmal von den Stufen im Teich und am Boden in Richtung der BA....

Oder schwarze PE Folie und Ruhe.
Stufen im Teich kann man dann immernoch mit eingefärbten Beton auf dem PE aufbauen oder mit den Betonbahnschwellen logsleeper von KANN belegen....
Da gibt es zig Varianten...


----------



## thias (25. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oder schwarze PE Folie und Ruhe.
> ...



... nach 16 Jahren sah die schwarze PE-Folie bei mir so aus, die war von einem GaLa-Betrieb verlegt worden:
Man konnte sie von Hand zerbrechen, kleben schon gar nicht möglich. Ich fand es dann als enormen Fortschritt, dass ich vor 10 Jahren einen Teich mit PVC-Folie bauen konnte. Da ich etwas umbauen will habe ich neulich etwas Folie frei gelegt, die ist nach wie vor flexibel und Kleben kein Problem.
Die grüne Teichfolie ist von der Qualität (jedenfalls bei NG die doppelte) am besten, allerdings auch am teuersten. Aber da sollte man nicht sparen. Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren auch schwarze PVC Folie in einem Bachlauf verlegt, die war deutlich härter und spröder als die grüne.
 
Das hatte ich im letzten Herbst frei gelegt für meinen neuen Schwimmteich.


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Jan. 2016)

naja Thias, dann bin ich froh das ich vermutlich das Meiste richtig gemacht hab.

Was den Ursprung des Threads betrifft: wenn Geld gar keine Rolle spielt, sollte ja alles zum Besten werden. Ich hatte aber zwischen den Zeilen den Eindruck, als wenn das doch zu beachten ist. Vielleicht ist ein guter Ansatz mal zusagen wie viel darfs kosten und dann in die andere Richtung zu planen was man dafür bekommen kann.


----------



## LIFRA (25. Jan. 2016)

thias schrieb:


> ... nach 16 Jahren sah die schwarze PE-Folie bei mir so aus, die war von einem GaLa-Betrieb verlegt worden:
> Man konnte sie von Hand zerbrechen, kleben schon gar nicht möglich.



Das ist keine PE-Folie
Kann man gut erkennen an den Zurfalten,das geht mit PE nicht.
Ich kenne nicht einen Gala-Bau der PE verlegt.
PE hat keine Chemisch gebundenen Weichmacher die sich rauslosen können,dieses Zerbrechen ist typisch für PVC-Folie wenn sie versprödet ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht hatte ich mich mit PE Folie zu kurz ausgedrückt. ...eigentlich müsste es PEHD 100 oder so heissen.
Das kann man auch nagelneu nicht kleben....nur verschweissen.

Ich glaube, thias die von Dir beschriebene alte Folie war kein PEHD.
PEHD verliert auch kaum seine Eigenschaften....und ist in 50 Jahren noch reparabel.
Trinkwasserdruckleitungen sind aus PEHD.

PVC unterliegt immer Alterungsprozessen.....ich pers. mag diesen Kunststoff generell überhaupt nicht.
Und schon gar nicht in Falten  unter Beton.


----------



## thias (25. Jan. 2016)

... ihr seid gut ... auf dem Bild erkennen, dass es kein Polyethylen war .
Komisch nur, dass sie sich nicht verkleben ließ und eine von mir gewünschte Erweiterung nicht möglich war... und das ist meines Wissens bei PE so, oder gibt es da noch was anderes?
Aber was soll´s, blanke schwarze Folie würde ich jedenfalls nicht reinlegen wollen. Auf dem Bild sieht man ja ganz gut, dass der Mulm deutlich heller ist.


----------



## tosa (25. Jan. 2016)

vielleicht war es ja das:

http://folnet.de/produkt/baufolie-pe-01mm-100m2

das zeug kannst du als abdeckfolie nehmen, aber nicht für einen Teich.

http://www.s-polytec.de/pe-platte-1mm-schwarz.html

und wie du hier siehst, werden im Teichbau PE-Platten genommen. Wenn du die genauso zerknautschen kannst bist du der Terminator.


----------



## LIFRA (25. Jan. 2016)

UPS....HD-PE Folie bis 3mm Stärke gibt es von der Rolle in 5.1m bis 7,5m breit


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht ist die alte Thias-Folie irgendein dünnes PE minderer Qualität und kein PEHD.

Ein Freund von mir hat alte Deponieabdeckung bekommen...pehd...die lag 20 Jahre auf einem Kohlebunker....und ist jetzt 15 Jahre im Teich.
Ränder nackig.
Nichts spröde...genauso wie vor 35 Jahren.

Thias....du kannst bestimmt gerne ein Stück der ollen Folie per Brief an einen Kunststoffschweisser senden...

Falls es PVC ist
...Aceton drauf und reiben. ...

Und ja: die Falten auf dem Bild sind für PEHD untypisch. 
Das ist zu steif.


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Jan. 2016)

Also Forum, ich würd jetzt gerne mal ein bisschen einbremsen weil das doch alles dem Rhabanus nicht hilft........



Rhabanus schrieb:


> *Was wir wollen:*
> 
> reiner Schwimmteich / (Schwimmbereich: Folie (faltenfrei eingeschweißt) sichtbar) mit Flachwasserbereichen (Folie unsichtbar, mit Kies als Substrat), in denen Pflanzen wachsen.
> Ein helles, freundliches Erscheinungsbild der Wasserfläche
> ...



Neben dem was er am Anfang geschrieben hat gibst ja noch den Hauptthread zu diesem Teichwunsch dem ich entnommen hab, dass hier nicht zigTausende Euronen zur Verfügung stehen, dass ein Bachlauf dabei sein soll, ich habs auch so verstanden, dass hier kein Ingenieur am werken ist, der sich alles mögliche selber bauen kann oder will.

1. Also der reine Schwimmteich mit dem hellen Erscheinungsbild, da gibts ja genug Firmen die so eine  Folie einschweissen, wenns bunt sein soll, dann halt in PVC....
2. ein helles, freundliches Erscheinungsbild der Wasserfläche ist keine schwarze Folie oder was auch immer, also entweder buntes PE oder doch PVC
3. Aquagymnastik ist akzeptabel, also passt das doch alles mit abbürsteln der Folie
4. Verputzen ist nicht gewünscht, im Pflanzbereich würde ich also ein Schutzvlies einlegen und dann Kies, Schotter, Steine, Pflanzen drauf, was auch immer
5. Kein Ufergraben gewünscht, also den Rand technisch abgeschlossen, Einzeiler gemauert, fertig oder doch ein bisschen Ufergraben, das wird beim Bau entschieden
6. Wenns dann irgendwann zu karg aussieht, kann man daneben immer was Pflanzen
7. Luftheber kanns wohl nur dann sein, wenn entweder der Bachlauf entfällt oder eine eigene Pumpe hat und wenn der Filter oder Filterteich direkt daneben eingebudelt ist.
8. Dazu fällt mir dieser Thread ein, da ist alles drann und drinn was Michael braucht, gefällt mir sehr gut und klingt sympatisch
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ein-traum-ist-wahr-geworden.22898/

Gurss, Lima


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Lima!

Deinen Beiträgen in in diesem "Fred " ist nichts hinzu zufügen!


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Jan. 2016)

LIMA, ich find dich richtig klasse!!
Danke fürs "aus-dem-Nähkästchen-plaudern" bzgl. deines eigenen Teiches.
Und was toll ist (und leider selten): "Voice of the Customer". Dir genügt nicht, deine eigenen Positionen zu vertreten, sondern du schaust mitten in der Diskussion zurück, was der "Kunde" haben wollte. Einfach mal ein großes Lob an dieser STelle. (machen andere auch, aber bei dir fiel´s mir jetzt einfach besonders auf)

Ja, mir schwirrt der Kopf gerade, aber ich finde die Diskussion auch sehr spannend.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Neben dem was er am Anfang geschrieben hat gibst ja noch den Hauptthread zu diesem Teichwunsch dem ich entnommen hab, dass hier nicht zigTausende Euronen zur Verfügung stehen, dass ein Bachlauf dabei sein soll, ich habs auch so verstanden, dass hier kein Ingenieur am werken ist, der sich alles mögliche selber bauen kann oder will.



Naja, ob ich Ingenieur bin oder nicht, will ich hier mal im Raum stehen lassen...... ich habe momentan eingeschränkte Ressourcen bzgl. Eigenleistungen, wir haben noch 2...3 Projekte vor, die wir stemmen wollen (Haus & Garten) und wir fühlen uns auch in der gegenwärtigen Flüchtlingsproblematik gerufen, unser diesbezügliches Engagement zu erhöhen. Kurzum, zuviel Eigenleistung bei der Teicherstellung kanns gar nicht werden. Wie auch immer...
Geld ist nicht unbegrenzt da. Es (der Teich) soll kein Mercedes S-Klasse werden aber auch kein Trabant 601S - aber ein solider VW Passat (oder Skoda Octavia). Was es kostet, das kostet es. 

Vielleicht noch kurz zu deinem letzten Beitrag, Lima. Bist eigentlich schon sehr nah dran.
Punkt 5. Ufergraben: den will ich auf jeden Fall. Wie das im Detail aussehen wird, weiss ich jetz noch nicht.
Punkt 8: die Doku gebe ich mir die nächsten Tage mal.

Danke an alle für die Lebendigkeit dieser Diskussion!!
Guts Nächtle
Michael


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Jan. 2016)

Noch ein optisch schönes Beispiel einer blauen PE Innenhälterung,
Nette Bau- Details- die TF sind aber mangelhaft- leider.
http://www.koi-landau.de/forum/view...id=c2a5283ccbcb4f81fc45701b29ae661d&start=120


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Jan. 2016)

Hi Thorsten,
das blau ist mir zu intensiv. Es soll sich schon in das natürliche Umfeld integrieren....
Habe rausgefunden, dass es das PE eigentlich nur in schwarz gibt. Theoretisch gibt es jeden erdenklichen Farbton in PE, praktisch lassen sich die Anbieter in der Industrie das richtig bezahlen oder rühren den Finger am Extruder erst, wenn ausreichend Abnahmemengen bestellt werden.


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Jan. 2016)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> 8. Dazu fällt mir dieser Thread ein, da ist alles drann und drinn was Michael braucht, gefällt mir sehr gut und klingt sympatisch
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ein-traum-ist-wahr-geworden.22898/



Das ist wirklich ne tolle Sache. Ich glaub, bei uns solls auch in diese Richtung gehen (Schwimmbereich, auslaufendes Flachufer mit Kies bedeckt, viele Pflanzen).
Die Steine werden´s so wohl nicht werden. Wüsste nicht, wo´s hier einen Steinbruch gibt. Und nen 28t Kran, hhhmmmm. 
Danke für den Link, Lima, den Teich hatte ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.

LG Michael


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Jan. 2016)

*Ein bisschen zum Nachdenken...*
Guten Morgen Rhabanus, vielleicht ists auch mal gut, einen Schritt zurückzumachen und zu überlegen, warum das Ganze ?

Ich sehe - auch im Nachhinein - folgendes:
1. Ein Schwimmteich ist eine echte Luxussache, zur Körperpflege haben wir ja alle schon was funktionelles.
Die meisten Familienmitglieder sollten idealerweise auch gerne Schwimmen.
2. Es gibt nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht 3 Typen von Schwimmteichbauern
2a. die Bastler, Bauer und Erfinder. Sie haben Freude Dinge neu zu Entwickeln, auch solche die schon länger Stand der Technik sind. Tragen Ihre Neuentwicklungen dann mit grossem Ernst vor, haben daran auch viel Freude. Der Weg ist das Ziel, es könnten lange Baustellen sein
2b. Der Begütete Schwimmteichinteressent, man gibt einen Auftrag und bekommt das dann alle gebaut. Ich war über mein erstes Komplettangebot soweit finanziell erschüttert, dass ich dasThema erst 2 Jahre später zufällig durch den NG-Katalog unter 2c wieder angefangen habe
2c. Das Thema Schwimmteich ist ein Projekt, es soll nach Baubeginn auch zeitnah abgeschlossen werden damit man sozusagen in der eroberten Burg auch wohnen kann.
Danach hat man Freude an der Erhaltung, macht gerne mal ein bisschen im Garten rum, hat aber auch andere Lebensaufgaben

Zu 2a un 2b gibts nichts weiter zu sagen, zu 2c...............  ich Teile den Schwimmteichbau in Bereiche:

3. Die Abklärung der geometrischen Abmessungen, auch der Tiefe und des Technikeinsatzes setze ich jetzt voraus
4. Weils vom Bauablauf am Anfang steht, die Unterwasserwelt. Vermutlich die meisten Schwimmteichbauer zerbrechen sich in diesem Bereich viel den Kopf über Form, Farbe, Aussehen. Kaum ein Teich ist gleich. Vom eckigen Folienloch bis wirkliche Unterwasserwelten mit X Tonnen Stein hab ich schon viele Bilder gesehen.
Fakt ist aber, am Ende wenn das Wasser eingelaufen ist, sieht man davon nicht mehr so viel. Wichtig ist, dass es die Funktion erfüllt, dass es wenn ein natürlicher Eindruck gewünscht ist auch natürliche Formen hat. Eckig wird später auch technisch bleiben, eckige Randabschlüsse bleiben so. Zum Ende des Baus denkt man oft daran, wirds wohl dicht sein?
5. Die Uferzone ist in meinen Augen ein grossartiger und auch schwieriger, vor allem der WICHTIGSTE Bereich. Das sieht man für immer und es bestimmt den Gesamteindruck der Anlage. Fehler lassen sich später nicht so leicht berichtigen. Die Gradwanderung zwischen technischem Loch und natürlichem Ufer ist schwierig. Einen Stein oder eine Pflanze so hinzulegen, dass es wie Natur aussieht..... die Natur hat ein paar Millionen Jahre Übungsvorsprung. Ein Uferwall mit aufbetonierten Platten, absolute 2 parallel ausgerichtete Kanten, kann auch durch ein bisschen Grünzeug nicht aufgehübscht werden. Ein paar Schippen Beton mehr und eine unregelmässige Wallform kostet nicht mehr und sieht anders aus.
6. Das Umland kann man immer modifizieren, den Garten sozusagen zu verändern geht immer, aber es gehört zum Ensemble und die Baustelle soll ja mal eine Ende haben
7. Die Wasseroberfläche können wir nicht beeinflussen, wird aber viel zum Gesamteindruck beitragen. Mal glatt, mal durch Wind gekräuselt, die Farbe und Unregelmässigkeit darunter wird viel für den optischen Eindruck ausmachen
8. Die Technik zur Erhaltung der Wasserqualität ist nur mittel zum Zweck und wird kaum zum optischen Wohlbefinden beitragen
9. Sollte eigentlich bei 0. stehen, mir ist es als Maschinenbauingenieur so gegangen, dass ich vor all dem Planen erst mal nicht angefangen habe. Im Gegensatz zu den Bauingenieuren haben die Maschinenbauer berufsbedingt eine Welt, die sich im Zehntelmillimeterbereich abspielt. Dass man dann in´s Land rausgeht und sagt, schaufeln wir mal, ist erst mal ein schwieriger Umstieg, geht aber irgendwann........ Dann mit Mörtel in dem Fall _planlos_ was modellieren musste erst mal gelernt sein, hat aber dann viel Freud und Spass gemacht.

Und der Punkt 5 gefällt Dir vermutlich an ein _Traum ist war geworden_, oder?

Viel Spass und Gruss, Lima

PS.: das Thema Steine würde ich nicht sofort aufgeben. Transportkosten werden sicher nach km berechnet aber wenn ein Schwerlaster mal unterwegs ist, für 150 km weiterfahren wirds nicht gleich so viel teurer und man muss nicht unbedingt Steine mit 15 Tonnen nehmen, es geht auch kleiner und sieht trotzdem total nett aus


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Jan. 2016)

Danke Lima, sind viele gute Impulse dabei.
_"Warum das Ganze"_ - anziehende und abstoßende Kräfte in Bezug auf einen Teich halten sich die Waage. Momentan bin ich dabei, den Hut "Teichbesitzer" in die ganzen anderen Lebenshüte zu integieren.....


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2016)

Falls du mal wieder im nördlichen Berlin bist, wäre eine interessanter Besuch bei http://www.wasserundsteine.de/ eine Empfehlung.
Der Schwimmteich, auch wenn die Filterung deinen Ansprüchen noch nicht ganz genügen wird, ist ne wucht.
Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen das die Ihren Teich schon vor etlichen Jahren gebaut haben und somit der Filter nicht mehr ganz up to date ist.
Die Steine usw. sind jedoch ein muß  , leider nicht die preiswertesten   Aber für Anregungen genial.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ79WpT6Q7I_
 ab 2:58min gehts mit dem Teich los


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Feb. 2016)

Hier noch ein Video eines Teichlers aus diesem Forum,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zpvXx2bupw&feature=youtu.be_

Schöne, helle PVC- Folie.
Er filtert wohl mit in einer Kiste eingelegtem Vließ.
Man sieht auch schön den Dreck am Boden und wie die BA ringsherum den Boden sauber halten- ich schätze so 20cm ringsherum um die BA.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Anlage wegen Neubau aus war und wenn die BA dauerhaft an sind der Dreck eher zu den BA "schwebt".
2 BA KG110 und ein Skimmer KG 110...LH KG160 mit Bodendruckdose im KG 400 Rohr und 3 Rückläufe KG110.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pfütze-3-0-der-pool-für-die-mädels.43544/

Nachträglich Max sein Tröt in diesem eingefügt.
Dankeschön an die aufmerksamen Forianer und an Max für die Bilder


----------



## koile (7. Feb. 2016)

@ThorstenC , wenn Du hier im Forum mal genauer geschaut hättest, wäre dir auch
der Schwimmteich von max171266 aufgefallen.Pfütze 3.0 oder Pool für die Mädels.
Mit samt seiner Filterung.


----------



## mitch (7. Feb. 2016)

... gibt es auch hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pfütze-3-0-der-pool-für-die-mädels.43544/

Gerd war mal wieder schneller


----------

